# Do you bill your guys at the same rate?



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

I used to do four but apprentice is either really close to a laborer or an journeyman. I make adjustment based on the work there doing to. If my carpenters are scraping out its hard to justify cleanup at carpenter wages to a GC or HO.


----------



## atrawlings (Feb 9, 2009)

So to you guys that bill at different rates...Do you make the same money per guy? So to be simple: 

A laborer gets paid $10 per hour
A laborer costs you a total of $20 per hour
You charge $30 per hour.

An apprentice gets paid $15 per hour
An apprentice costs you a total of $25 per hour
You charge $35 per hour.

A journeyman gets paid $25 per hour
An journeyman costs you a total of $37 per hour
You charge $47 per hour

A foreman gets paid $30 per hour
A foreman costs you a total of $45 per hour
You charge $55 per hour

In all cases you make $10 per hour per man beyond their relative cost. Is this equity the goal?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

I dont do it like that at all. Your laborers shouldnt make YOU the same as your top guys. A laborer is there to make sure the guys that make you maney are always producing. Not packing lumber or sweeping. I have a system on rates but thats part of my bidding process. TOP SECRET.:thumbsup:


----------



## jimmys (May 1, 2009)

*not the same*

On T&M, which we do rarely, we charge double the pay rate for each guy. They are paid differently and billed different from each other. Some produce more per hour and are worth more to the customer per hour.
Estimating there's no need to differentiate, just what the labor + burden cost is for the task.
Jim


----------



## wellbuilt home (Oct 22, 2007)

I bill buy the half day / full day or week depending. 
Most of the time the rate is twice the pay rate . 
John


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

ubenhad4 said:


> I dont do it like that at all. Your laborers shouldnt make YOU the same as your top guys. *A laborer is there to make sure the guys that make you maney are always producing.* Not packing lumber or sweeping. I have a system on rates but thats part of my bidding process. TOP SECRET.:thumbsup:


Here, here.

Ever heard the saying, " Quarter waiting on a nickle "

Or, I guess today it would be...

" Dollar waiting on a Dime "

D.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

http://www.yourcostcenter.com/index.aspx :thumbsup:


----------



## MAK DESIGNBUILD (Apr 3, 2009)

Diamond D. said:


> Here, here.
> 
> Ever heard the saying, " Quarter waiting on a nickle "
> 
> ...


When I was an apprentice, the guy I worked for would always say: "Nickel holding up a dollar!" Now I use that with my apprentices.


----------

